# Cruzen3 - Project Canceled



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

This is the newest member of the Cruzen family which will some day become Cruzen3


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

A brief update to anyone who knows about this thread and is wondering, car was listed as having keys but came with the wrong ones. Having to wait for the title so I can go to the dealer and get a key made so I can at least move the thing (or even find out if it runs). Dealer says that by (michigan) law they can't cut a key without having a title in the name of the purchaser. 

Additionally, just to curb your expectations, I do not currently have the roughly $7k to buy the engine so progress will be sparse and slow for quite a while.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's strange it came with the wrong keys...how does that happen? Nobody noticed it didn't unlock the car?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@MP81 copart doesnt check if the keys acctually go to the car or not, basically said "too bad" when i complained


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well that's some BS.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

TheCruzen said:


> A brief update to anyone who knows about this thread and is wondering, car was listed as having keys but came with the wrong ones. Having to wait for the title so I can go to the dealer and get a key made so I can at least move the thing (or even find out if it runs). Dealer says that by (michigan) law they can't cut a key without having a title in the name of the purchaser.
> 
> Additionally, just to curb your expectations, I do not currently have the roughly $7k to buy the engine so progress will be sparse and slow for quite a while.


7k for an engine???


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> 7k for an engine???





TheCruzen said:


> 3.6L twin-turbo v6 from an ats-v


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Big problem with the title that i've been trying to sort out


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would hope Copart will fix this at least.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl not their mistake


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Finally time for an update!

I got a title and a key for the car!!

The direction of this mess of a "project" has changed completely!!!

For now I'm looking to just get it up and running so I have something to drive for a little while. After I got the new key programmed to the car (and cranked it over without the ignition to get the thing lubricated again) it started right up and seems to run and drive fine. Just needs a few little things and registration+insurance to be road-ready.

On the list of things to get taken care of so far:
Bleed brakes
Oil change
Looks like the battery has been leaking
Find out why there is oil all over the front of the engine
One wheel is a bit bent but not an immediate problem
Windshield has a crack near the middle that looks like the bottom of a beer bottle

That's pretty much it, and for a car with 214k miles that's been sitting at least a year with no keys, that's not bad. Even has tires with good tread and late 2017 date codes. The interior looks pretty good too, shifter is a bit worn and the heater control plastic dial is broken but everything else looks seriously like new.

EDIT: Brake master and the clutch are both shot, both drivers side wheels bent

Here is where it's been sitting until yesterday.





















And now in the barn.


----------



## FieroJonney (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks good man. Bummer about the wheels, hopefully you can straighten them. I love the eco wheels. 
Good luck with the project. 
I just got a 2011 Cruze eco MT with 150k miles. Got pcv problems... lol


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

At some point I decided just to drop all this. The idea, the project, and the name. The blue Cruze is just gonna keep getting fixed over time and will stay stock. 216k on it now, got everything but the turbo housing and the windshield taken care of.

Getting Cruzen2.0 running again is probably the last project I'll do other than just fixing things when they break/ regular maintenance. Right now I have no motivation or intention of having another project.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

After a point it does get old... but it's nice to have something to wrench on when the wife pisses ya off.


----------

